# Cycling socks...Why?



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

What is the actual point of cycling socks? Why are they so high? What is the big deal?


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just this year I went from cotton socks to cycling socks. I'll never go back. The cycling socks breathe much better, are thinner, and come in lots of cool little designs. They are just more comfortable. And if you shop around you can find some on the cheap. Buy 3 or 4 pairs and you're set.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh, I have fancy smacy hi tech socks that I wear and like. However they aren't "cycling" socks that are nice and tall. They are low cut below the ankle and all my riding buddies make a bit of fun. 

I'm mostly concerned why the length.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

rocklax said:


> What is the actual point of cycling socks? Why are they so high? What is the big deal?


They cost so much because most cyclists are dumb enough to pay extra for so-called cycling-specific clothing. You can find similar athletic socks just about anywhere for much less.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i wear normal socks.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Why the length? It seems to me that the length is there because shorter socks allow the tongue of the shoe to hit the front of the ankle when the ankle is bent, which it is more often in cycling than say running.

That's what happens to me when I wear running socks that are very short.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cycling sox are just not comfortable to me. They squeeze my feet and my feet always seem to freeze in them. I prefer just regular cotton ankle sox.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

fashionable right now


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

180 said:


> Cycling sox are just not comfortable to me. They squeeze my feet and my feet always seem to freeze in them. I prefer just regular cotton ankle sox.


I don't really care about the length of the sock but material makes a big difference. Wool rocks. It keeps your feet cool in the summer and warm in the winter. (Cotton sucks when the weather is cold or if your feet get wet.) SmartWool socks are expensive but they last forever - I have socks that are over ten years old, have been abused in every way and still have no holes. Sometimes you do get what you pay for.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

"What is the actual point of cycling socks?"

I'm sorry, but I'm not allowed to tell you.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have lots of cycling socks. I don't wear them anymore, I wear Champion c9 black socks almost always now. The ones that just barely reach above your shoe, so it looks like you aren't wearing socks at all. I forget what they call the cut, but I don't get weird tan lines and they are a bit more padded on the bottom but breathe better on top.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

I find the summer ones too light for summer, and last couple years have been doubling them for rides. In winter I use sealskinz with wool liners, I think Im going to change my summer socks for wollen ones now :wink5:


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> "What is the actual point of cycling socks?"
> 
> I'm sorry, but I'm not allowed to tell you.


I figured as much...

Is it because I've mainly lurked since 2004?


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I only wear socks that are UCI approved!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

All the cool kids wear them


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Personally, for this time of year, I do like my wool-e-ator socks for both running and cycling. Keeps my toes warm.

Otherwise, any athletic sock in the summer has served me.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I wear them because they've given me the best results on the 50+ mile rides. Do what works for you, but I personally like how they feel.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

rocklax said:


> I figured as much...
> 
> Is it because I've mainly lurked since 2004?



No.
It's because, obviously, you don't know the secret handshake.

Cotton is not something one should wear while cycling.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> No.
> It's because, obviously, you don't know the secret handshake.
> 
> Cotton is not something one should wear while cycling.



That is why I don't, well except my sweet cotton bibs and matching jersey.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

The REAL reason cycling socks were designed was to cover up all the shaving nics near the ankle!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

rocklax said:


> Why are they so high?


It Euro-cool.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

rocklax said:


> What is the actual point of cycling socks? Why are they so high? What is the big deal?


When you crash - and you will, it's not an 'if' but a 'when', especially if you race, which is what 'cycling gear' is all about - you'll know.

Much easier to twist the sock back straight than to sew that patch of skin covering your ankle bone back on.

Materials are chosen for similar reason, along with superior wicking and rub protection.

And the goofy logos, etc? Well, we're just off that way.


----------



## bigdaddy96 (Aug 15, 2006)

I second the Smartwool socks.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

rocklax said:


> Oh, I have fancy smacy hi tech socks that I wear and like. However they aren't "cycling" socks that are nice and tall. They are low cut below the ankle and all my riding buddies make a bit of fun.
> 
> I'm mostly concerned why the length.


They are not hard to find in a shorter length. We have them in our shop from "can hardly even see 'em when you have a shoe on" to full-length crew. Personally, I can't stand the really short socks.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Comfort and sweat wicking although if the shoes are not well vented, it is kind if hampered in that respect. I bought an arm full at a sale back when the style was not as high...just over the ankle. Some of the nicer ones are like compression wear...after a long ride, the feet feel good.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

danl1 said:


> When you crash - and you will, it's not an 'if' but a 'when', especially if you race, which is what 'cycling gear' is all about - you'll know.
> 
> Much easier to twist the sock back straight than to sew that patch of skin covering your ankle bone back on.
> 
> ...



This was the very best answer out of all the others.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

You are all posers.. Who wears socks?! Seriously come on


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

I've enjoyed DeFeet (wooleators?) I even wore em in church - shhhh!


----------



## absolutsooner (Feb 26, 2009)

Two words... tan line.


----------



## DarkMCS (Apr 14, 2009)

I use Nike Dri-Fit socks. They are a bit expensive ($12/pair) but they are very thin and made of honeycomb fabric that breaths very well!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Cycling socks are tall because that is the roadie style. 

I agree with your riding parnters. The short socks are goofy looking.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

My Cat 1 racer roommate buys women's synthetic dress socks (neutral colors). They are designed to wick and they are thin. I've thought about trying this because you can get 3pr for something like $5 at Target. I don't believe that cycling socks are engineered for cycling. The materials aren't any different for other wicking socks. Most of the athletic wear has turned into technical wear. The marketing groups sell more money and that allows them to charge more money.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

It used to be cool to go sockless, back in the day.

It's all fashion. Wear whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

jupiterrn said:


> All the cool kids wear them


A Lounger on a Trek? I didn't think that was allowed.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> fashionable right now


Exactly, it's a pro fashion. 
How else are we going to see the Nike swoosh on Lance's socks? It would be invisible on the ankle biters.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

ncvwnut said:


> My Cat 1 racer roommate buys women's synthetic dress socks (neutral colors). They are designed to wick and they are thin. I've thought about trying this because you can get 3pr for something like $5 at Target. I don't believe that cycling socks are engineered for cycling. The materials aren't any different for other wicking socks. Most of the athletic wear has turned into technical wear. The marketing groups sell more money and that allows them to charge more money.


Agreed! I've used my wife's socks and actually bought a pack of my own. Something like 6 pairs for under $10. They are made of very similar, if not the same, material as the PI socks I have and work just as well. 

Use the extra $$ you save on good footbeds for your cycling shoes.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I still go sockless. That's because I started riding back in the day.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Mapei said:


> I still go sockless. That's because I started riding back in the day.


Yes, you do. I remember thinking when we were up riding in Paso that you must have forgotten your socks when you packed for the drive!

At least I now know that it was a conscious decision...


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

when i started roading...a salesman told me I needed cycling socks (or at least thin socks), because when you ride your feet swell and most regular socks would be too thick...

with that said I bought my shoes for wear with thin socks...if i try to wear regulars it is very uncomfortable for my feet.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Yes, you do. I remember thinking when we were up riding in Paso that you must have forgotten your socks when you packed for the drive!
> 
> At least I now know that it was a conscious decision...



Wow... it's true. And I thought that strong odder was coming from the kimchi!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I switched to wool (thick) and wear them in 30*F races, 95*F races, and indoors. I seriously will never go back.

I'll pick up some thin wool as soon as I can afford them. The brand I previously used only lasted a month before getting holes. My thick ones are on their second year.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> I switched to wool (thick) and wear them in 30*F races, 95*F races, and indoors. I seriously will never go back.
> 
> I'll pick up some thin wool as soon as I can afford them. The brand I previously used only lasted a month before getting holes. My thick ones are on their second year.


Try longscycle.com. They always have good deals on socks, synthetic and wool, esp. if you are not too picky about the design. They usually come out to $3-4/pair.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*I would if I could.*



Gee3 said:


> Agreed! I've used my wife's socks and actually bought a pack of my own. Something like 6 pairs for under $10. They are made of very similar, if not the same, material as the PI socks I have and work just as well.
> 
> Use the extra $$ you save on good footbeds for your cycling shoes.


For my wife, shaving my legs is pushin' it. If she cought me wearing women's socks she'd lock up her underwear and put a private investigator after me.

I've seen the socks she gets, and they basically have all the features of a typical "cycling-specific" sock, i.e. thin & breathable.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

As far as length, danl1 gave the most sensible/logical explaination.

As for materials/feel, personally, cycling socks seem to feel more breathable and a lot less bulky than "regular" athletic socks. Even the wool socks I wear in cold weather don't bunch up like other "non-cycling" socks, in fact, the wool socks feel increadible.


----------



## quantum (Sep 17, 2009)

I once forgot to pack socks before a ride and had to go without them. Now I always ride without them in the warmer months. My feet stay dry and cool and I get no funny tan lines. 

It honestly feels much better to me.


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

quantum said:


> I once forgot to pack socks before a ride and had to go without them. Now I always ride without them in the warmer months. My feet stay dry and cool and I get no funny tan lines.
> 
> It honestly feels much better to me.



"Those look like com-for-table shoes" - Forrest Gump


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I wear cycling socks because I like them.

I don't wear short socks because they drive me insane. I'm always trying to pull them up because they feel like they're falling down. I've also whacked my ankle bone on my crank or other things too many time to even consider going without socks.

I wear cycling socks (either regular or wool) at all times; even when dressed up.

I have 163 pairs of cycling socks. Yes, I have OCD.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

PlatyPius said:



> I wear cycling socks because I like them.
> 
> I don't wear short socks because they drive me insane. I'm always trying to pull them up because they feel like they're falling down. I've also whacked my ankle bone on my crank or other things too many time to even consider going without socks.
> 
> ...



You get dressed up???? I'll be by in the next two weeks or so. My semester break is coming up.

I tend to push my socks down. I choose socks that are short but that is my personal perference. I'm going to try women's socks before I purchase more cycling socks. I have 3 pair of cycling specific socks.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I wear the PI Attack socks...tight fitting, wick well, not too low, not too high, just right.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Dumbod said:


> ..........Wool rocks. It keeps your feet cool in the summer and warm in the winter......... SmartWool socks are expensive but they last forever - I have socks that are over ten years old, have been abused in every way and still have no holes. Sometimes you do get what you pay for.


Exactly, ditto, +1.

Big fan of the SmartWool sock.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

f3rg said:


> They cost so much because most cyclists are dumb enough to pay extra for so-called cycling-specific clothing. You can find similar athletic socks just about anywhere for much less.


Truth. A pair of nice Smartwool socks, not even cycling-specific, are on my feet most rides.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> I wear cycling socks because I like them.
> 
> I don't wear short socks because they drive me insane. I'm always trying to pull them up because they feel like they're falling down. I've also whacked my ankle bone on my crank or other things too many time to even consider going without socks.
> 
> ...


163 pairs?! Holy mother of God!!!!!

I have 3 pairs of wool socks, 3 pairs of general lycra "team" socks that I only wear when my wool are dirty, and 3 pairs of really thin PI/lycra socks that I double up, but actually enjoy wearing.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I bought 6 pair of socks at Marc's, a local deep discount store. They were less than $1.00 ea. I've been wearing them for a couple of years now, and I like'em a lot. I have trouble getting socks that will fit me. One size fits all? Bwaaahaha


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

i blame lance armstrong ;-)


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Well look how skinny he is.. I'm guessing he got sick of his twigs for ankles getting cold. Just needed to warm them up. Unfortunately some marketing exec caught sight of this and interpreted it as fashion. Now we're all lemmings wearing goofy socks because of cold ankles of yesteryear's. :-D


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Whew you can tell we are in the winter months...3 pages of "socks..."
I prefer panty hose...just sayin'


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

What else do we have to do?


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

*my preference*



f3rg said:


> They cost so much because most cyclists are dumb enough to pay extra for so-called cycling-specific clothing. You can find similar athletic socks just about anywhere for much less.



My preference goes for thin "dressed" socks... Dark (black or dark blue) thin, cheap dressed socks you'd wear in your dress shoes at the office...

I can buy them by half dozen in any department store for less than the price of any "cycling branded" pair, are made of non-absorbent fabric, are super thin for comfort and efficiency in my Sidi's. No-one has ever said anything... not that I care.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

tempeteOntheRoad said:


> My preference goes for thin "dressed" socks... Dark (black or dark blue) thin, cheap dressed socks you'd wear in your dress shoes at the office...
> 
> I can buy them by half dozen in any department store for less than the price of any "cycling branded" pair, are made of non-absorbent fabric, are super thin for comfort and efficiency in my Sidi's. No-one has ever said anything... not that I care.


Those, a pair of cut off jeans, a white tee-shirt, a Huffy, and some Wal-Mart Keds and you're on your way. Nobody will even suspect the DUI!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Cotton is not something one should wear while cycling.


Well then what kind of underwear should I be wearing under my bibs? :wink:


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> Well then what kind of underwear should I be wearing under my bibs? :wink:


Anyone who claims to never wear underwear under their cycling clothes hasn't ridden in sub 15 degree F weather. There is a temperature where an outie becomes an innie if you know what I mean...  As for socks, sometimes I wish was wearing three instead of two thick wool ones!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> There is a temperature where an outie becomes an innie if you know what I mean..


I don't. If i was daft enough to ride in that cold of weather, I'd hook a battery up to it.


----------

